

Node v0.2.5 Released - alexyoung
http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/807b802ed01d8721

======
lyime
It says Node v 0.3.1 on the message.

Link to release and changes in v0.2.5
[http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/3...](http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/329e43c54e70675e)

~~~
alexyoung
I got the links mixed up, 0.3.1 is the unstable branch which was also
released.

